# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 11  مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل جديدة .. “سبورتاق” يكشف موعد عودة “الصيني”.



كشف مصدر مقرب من فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ عن تفاصيل إصابة لاعب  وسط الفريق “عماد الصيني” مشيراً إلى معاناة اللاعب من إصابة بقطع في منشأ  العضلة الضامة بحوالي “12 سم”.
 وبالتالي يحتاج إلى فترة من الوقت حتى يلتئم ويكون لائقاً للعودة الى  المشاركة بشكلٍ طبيعي وموضحاً بأن اللاعب يتقدم بشكل جيد في رحلة التعافي.
وبحسب المصدر الذي تحدث إلى “#سبورتاق”، فإن إصابة اللاعب تفاقمت بعد  مشاركته خلال مباراة “هلال الأبيِّض” بالدوري الممتاز قبل أن يتماثل  للشفاء.
في وقت كشف فيه المصدر أن إصابة “الصيني” التي كان في طريقه للسفر  للعلاج منها بالإمارات كانت إصابة على مستوى الركبة وتعافى منها لاعب وسط  المريخ تماماً.
وأوضح المصدر أن “الصيني” يخضع هذه الأيام إلى جلسات علاجية ينتظر أن تمتد إلى ثلاثة أسابيع.
وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن غياب “الصيني” عن مباراة القمة مرجح بشكلٍ  كبير حيث يتوقع أن يستعيد المريخ خدماته في الجولات الأولى للدورة الثانية  للدوري الممتاز في ظل رغبة الجهازين الفني والطبي عدم استعجال عودته  للمشاركة والحرص على عدم منحه الضوء الأخضر قبل التأكد من تجاوزه الإصابة  بشكلٍ تام.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مسؤول باتحاد الكرة: سوداكال وعمر محمد عبد الله وراء قرار مباراة القمّة 

  إرشيفية ـ المريخ والهلال 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول باني إنّ الهلال بعيد عن الخطوة الأخيرة التي تمّت بشأن مواجهة القمّة.
كشف رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الفاتح باني، عن  أنّ البرمجة الجديدة لمباريات الممتاز، بتقديم لقاء القمّة من الرابع  والعشرين من مارس إلى الثالث والعشرين جاء بموافقة من نادي المريخ.



وقال  الفاتح باني في تصريحٍ خاص لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ تأجيل مباراة المريخ وحي  الوادي نيالا إلى الخامس والعشرين من مارس تمّ بناءً على طلبٍ من نادي  المريخ وخطابِ رسمي بموافقة آدم عبد الله سوداكال.
وأشار الفاتح باني إلى أنّ عضو مجلس المريخ عمر محمد عبد الله حضر إلى  مباني اتحاد كرة القدم وطالب ببرمجة مباراة الهلال والمريخ قبل لقاء حي  الوادي نيالا.
وأضاف” أقسم بالله الهلال لم يطالب بتقديم مباراته أمام المريخ، وتحويلها تمّ بموافقة نادي المريخ”.



والأحد،  قرّر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني خوض مباراة الهلال والمريخ في قمّة الدوري  الممتاز في الثالث والعشرين من مارس بملعب”الجوهرة الزرقاء”، فيما تمّ  برمجة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا في الخامس والعشرين من ذات الشهر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ ” ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ .. “ ﺍﻟـﺼــﻴــﻨﻲ ” ﺗﺴﺎﺅﻻﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ





ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟ !



“ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﺃﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺃﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻁ ﺑﺸﻜﻞٍ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻲ، ﺑﻤﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺃ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺟﺮﺍﺣﻲ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﺳﺘﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﺃﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ .”
“ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻠﺮﺑﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﻴﺒﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺃ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ
ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻛﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ .”
“ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﻭﺗﻠﻚ، ﺗﺒﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﻭﺗﻄﺮﺡ
ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﺅﻻﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ
ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ، ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻋﻼﺝ
ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺨﻴﺺ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺘﺔ
ﺃﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ .. ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ ﺗﻔﺘﺢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ .”
• ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ | ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ .
■ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ 2020“ﻡ ”
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ “ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ” ﻟﻺﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺇﺑﺎﻥ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ “ ﺍﻭﺗﻮﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ” ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺇﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﺴﺘﺒﺪﻻً ﺑﺪﺍﻋﻲ
ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺷﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ .
■ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ 2020“ﻡ ”
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﺐ ﻓﻴﻪ “ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ” ﻟﻠﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺓ ﺭﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ “ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻭﺣﻤﺰﺓ
ﺩﺍﺅﺩ ” ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺇﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ “ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ
ﻏﻮﻣﻴﺰ ” ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ “ ﺍﻧﻴﻤﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ” ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺮﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ”23“
ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ 2020“ﻡ ” ، ﻳﻮﻣﻬﺎ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺤﻪ ﻣﺴﻜﻨﺎﺕ
ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻬﺎ .
■ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ 2021“ ﻡ ”
ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ “ ﺍﻧﻴﻤﺒﺎ ” ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ
ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﺗﻔﺎﻗﻤﺖ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ “ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ” ﻭﺯﺍﺩﺕ ﺁﻻﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻴﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺨﻠﺪ ﻟﻠﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﺝ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ
ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻹﺑﻌﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻳﻮﻡ
“ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ” ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺻﻄﺤﺎﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
ﺑﻐﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺀﻩ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎً .
ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺒﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ
ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ “ﻏﻮﻣﻴﺰ ” ﻣﻦ “ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ” ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضــم جبـــرة للجهاز الفني




 اكمل رئيس  المريخ  اتفاقه مع المدرب فاروق جبرة للانضمام للجهاز الفني للمريخ وهو ما انفردت به الصحيفة في اعدادها السابقة 

وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان جبرة سيعمل في الجهاز الفني كمدرب عام بجانب عمله كمساعد فني للمدرب الانجليزي








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكثف من تحضيراته البدنية في معسكره الإعدادي بالقاهرة




كثف المريخ من تحضيراته البدنية بمعسكره الإعدادي بالقاهرة، وقد أجرى الفريق حصة تدريبية عصر اليوم الإثنين بملعب حرس الحدود ركز خلالها المعد البدني للأحمر إسلام جمال على الجوانب البدنية، وإشتمل الإحماء على عدة جوانب، وأدى نجوم المريخ التدريبات بحماس كبير ،وشهد مران عصر اليوم تدريبات منفردة للنجم عمار طيفور، وينتظر ان يؤدي المريخ حصة تدريبية ثانية عند الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً سيعمل خلالها الجهاز الفني بقيادة الإنجليزي لي كلارك علي الجوانب الفنية المتعلقة بكرة القدم إضافة للجوانب البدنية.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* بيرنلي يطيح بفولهام من البريميرليج بعدما تغلب عليه في عقر داره بثنائية
* ريال بيتيس يعزز فرصته الأوروبية بالفوز على غرناطة في الدوري الاسباني
* بورتو يحافظ على أمله الضعيف في التتويج بالدوري البرتغالي بعد فوزه على فارينزي  
* التعادل الايجابي يحكم مواجهة القمة بين الأهلي والزمالك في الدوري المصري
* الإسماعيلي يهرب من شبح الهبوط بفوز رابع.. وسموحة يؤزم موقف دجلة
* الريان يضرب الدحيل بثنائية ويصعد لمواجهة السد في نهائي كأس الأمير القطري 
* رسمياً.. مانشستر يونايتد يعلن تمديد عقد مهاجمه الأوروجواياني كافاني لعام آخر
* الاتحاد الإيطالي يهدد بطرد يوفنتوس من الكالتشيو، إذا استمر في دوري السوبر
* نقل وشيك لنهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا من تركيا إلى ملعب ويمبلي بمدينة لندن 
* فولفسبورج الالماني يحل فريق تحت 23 عامًا بالنادي اعتبارًا من الموسم المقبل
* نادي لايبزيج الالماني  يمدد عقد لاعب خط وسطه المالي أمادو هايدارا
* سولسكاير: العديد من لاعبي أكاديمية مانشستر يونايتد سيشاركون أمام ليستر
* شالكه يلغي تدريبه بعد إصابة لاعب بفيروس كورونا دون الكشف عن هويته
* رونالدو في مرمى نيران الانتقادات من الصحافة الايطالية بعد صدمة ميلان
* كومان عن شكاوى الريال: لمسات اليد غير واضحة والليجا حاليًا في وضع مشتعل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 35


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 19:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 2-2


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 21:15  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-1


..................................................  ........

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 35


* أوساسونا (-- : --) قاديش 19:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 2-0


* إلتشي (-- : --) ألافيس 20:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 2-0


* ليفانتي (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-1


..................................................  ........

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 36


* نابولي (-- : --) أودينيزي 20:45  beIN 3  الذهاب 2-1





..................................................  ........

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليـزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 35

* فولهام (0 : 2) بيرنلي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (80) مانشستر يونايتد (70) تشيلسي (64) ليستر سيتي (63) وست هام (58)

..................................................  ........


❖ #الدوري_الإسبانـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 35


* ريال بيتيس (2 : 1) غرناطة
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو (77) ريال مدريد (75) برشلونة (75) إشبيلية (71) سوسييداد (56)

..................................................  ........

❖ #الدوري_المصري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* الأهلي (1 : 1) الزمالك
#ترتيب_الدوري_المصري : الزمالك (45) الأهلي (41) بيراميدز (34) المصري (33) سموحة (31)

..................................................  ........



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | ليفانتي  برشلونة

 | الدوري الاسباني 

 | 11:00 مساءً 

 | يوسف سيف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | مانشستر يونايتد  لستر سيتي

 | الدوري الانجليزي 

 | 08:00 مساءً 

 | رؤوف خليف





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجرى المريخ عند الساعة الثانية عشر ليلاً حصة تدريبة ساخنة بملعب حرس الحدود تحت إشراف الإنجليزي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون وشمل التدريب على عده مهام.. فيما وأصل الثلاثي عماد الصيني والتاج يعقوب وعمار طيفور تدريباتهم المنفردة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل

صقور الجديان تواجه ليبيا بتاريخ 19 يونيو في قطر بالملحق المؤهل لكأس العرب المعلن إقامته في ديسمبر 2021 بدولة قطر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أخبار قطاع شباب المريخ ||

بعد انقطاع لمدة طويله من التدريبات واهمال تام من قبل مجلس الاداره، اخيرا الاعلان عن بدء انطلاقه اعداد فريق الشباب،. وحتي الان لا وجود لطاقم تدريب. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل 



 محمد أبو العز 
 إتحاد الخوابير 
* نعلم جيداً أن سوداكال يبحث لنفسه عن فرصة ليثبت بها وجودة على رئاسة أعرق أندية السودان و أعظمها حتى بعد كل ما قام به من خراب !
* إرسال الفريق لمعسكر خارجي جعله يظُن أن جماهير المريخ ستنسى ما ألحقه من ضرر بالمريخ أو أنها ستُحِن لمن سعى إلى دمار ناديها و تتراجع عن قرار رفضها لوجوده !
* سوداكال يعيش في وهم كبير ظاناً أن شداد و برقو سيشكلون له الحماية و سيدعمون موقفه الهزيل في الإستمرار في رئاسة المريخ التي تم عزله منها بمخرجات جمعية مارس !
* شداد و المُدان هم زاااااتهم دايرين البدعمهم !
* بعد أن كشف الكوارتي ما دار بينه و بين ذلك الأُلعُبان إشتعلت النيران داخل مكاتب الإتحاد العام للفساد و أصبح البروف لا يثق حتى في نفسه !
* شهود عيان قالوا شداد زعلان شديد !
* وفي واحدين تانين قالوا زنق برقو جنب وضاية الإتحاد عشان كدا برقو غير كلامو .
* واحدين قالوا برقو بجي الإتحاد متخفي في زي إحدى الدول المجاورة !!
* المُدان خايف من عجوز الزمان .
* الخيانة لا دين لها .
* ماذا كان يظُن شداد و مالذي كان يتوقعه من شخص خان الوطن و تعدى على المال العام و تمت إدانته على الملأ ؟!
* ماذا ينتظر من شخص تنكر لحِزبِه ( المُباد ) الذي عاش في كنفِه و حصد ما حصد دون وجه حق ايضاً و من قوت الغلابة ؟!
* لولا أمانة الشباب بالنظام السابق لما عرف أحد عن ذلك المُدان حتى جيرانه !
* لا فرق بين رئيس الإتحاد و رئيس لجنة المنتخبات فهما يُمثلان الفشل و الفساد معاً .
* هسة في ذمتكم برقو دا بِتشكر ؟!
* و بكل عين قوية يقول حانترشح لدورة مقبلة !!
* على قول المصريين لم تشوف حلمة وِدنك .
* الناس ديل مفتكرين إنّو نحنا ساذجين للدرجة دي ؟!
* عملتوا شنو عشان تترشحوا تاني ؟!
* ما تقولوا المنتخب إتأهل و تعتبروا دا إنجاز !
* الطبيعي إنّو المنتخب يتأهل لنهائيات الأمم الما طبيعي إننا نحتفل لمجرد التأهل و نعتبروا إنجاز !
* طيب نسأل بطريقة تانية،هل عندكم أجندة غير أجندة تدمير المريخ عشان كدا عايزين تترشحوا ؟!
* لأنه تدمير المريخ بالنسبة لأمثال هؤلاء يُعتبر إنجاز !
* كيف لا و المريخ هو كبير البلد و زعيمها الأوحد،لذلك يعتبر تدميره إنجاز بالنسبة لعاشقين اللون الأزرق داخل الإتحاد .
* عايزين تترشحوا تاني ليه ؟!
* هل عندكم مشاريع لتطوير الكورة السودانية ؟!
* حسب رأيي المتواضع إنكم لا تملكون شيئاً لتقدموه،من ألغى دوري الرديف و المراحل السنية لا يمكنه أن يطور الكرة السودانية !
* طيب عندي سؤال لكل قادة الإتحاد العام الفشل و الفساد،هل يوجد بينكم من هو أهل لقيادة دفة الإتحاد ؟
* شخصياً ما شايف في الإتحاد الحالي شخص واحد يستحق البقاء !
* ويطلقون على أنفسهم لقب ( الخبير ) !!
* خبراء في شنو ؟!
* الخبرة تطير و تقع في الزير .
* لو الخبراء بالشكل دا ما دايرنهم .
* دا طرفنا منهم .
* هسه دورينا دا بي شكلو ( المتخلف ) دا مُنظِموا خبير ؟!
* لجنة المسابقات دي فيها خبير ؟!
* ياخي في مباراة في الدورة الأولى للدوري الفاشل الشوط الثاني إتلعب اليوم التاني نسبة لإنقطاع التيار مع العلم المباراة كانت في ملعب نادي الأسرة و كان بالإمكان توفير مولد قبل موعد بداية المباراة !!
* خبراء في التضليل و الإنحياز و الفساد و الفشل غير كدا ما شايفين ليهم خبرة .
* ديل خوابير .
* أها بعد دا دايرين تترشحوا تاني ؟!
* تقول الإتحاد واقع ليهم في ورثة !
* لكن المرة مااااااافي ليكم .
* تتمحلسوا تتدهنسوا تقلبوا هوبه مااااافي تاني .
* ياخي رجعتونا وراء شديد .
* طالما تأهل المنتخب يعتبر إنجاز معناها نحن وراء خالص .
* مازالوا يُمارسون هوايتهم السابقة و هي التطرق للدعم الحكومي لهم ظناً منهم أننا سنسكت و نبتلع تلك الفرية !
* الزمن دا إنتهى و لن يعود .
* ياخي عينك قوية يا برقو !
* تتكلم بإسم رئيس مجلس السيادة حِته وحدة كدا ؟!
* أها أحرجك واداك ليها ناشفة قال ليك انت منو عشان تتكلم بإسمي !
* انت فاكر نحنا كُنا حانقبل بواحد زيك يجلس على قمة الهرم بالإتحاد العام ؟!
* هسة أنا جبت سيرة الجاكومي ؟!
* أرجى الراجيك .
* زرزرة شديدة .
* الجاكومي أمبُعُلوا عدييل كدا .
* تاني غمته ماااافي .
* تغمِت بِغمِتوك طوالي .
* عشان كدا أقعدوا الباقي ليكم و ورونا عرض أكتافكم  .
* و الإنتخابات فيها مفاجآت .
* كل قائمة تنزل طرحها و نحن نختار .
* عايزين نمشي لي قدام .
* نحنا مع القائمة البتقدم السودان قدام بس .
* و سوف تكون هُناك لجان لمحاسبة كل من يُقصِر في أداء واجباته .
* إتحاد مافيهو مُحاباة و لا فيهو مجاملات .
* نُريد إتحاد يسعى للتطوير و لتطبيق القانون .
* إتحادنا الجديد العايزينو مافيهو جودية .
* كلام واااااضح .
* الإنجليزي لي كلارك مدرب المريخ يعمل بجهد في معسكر القاهرة من أجل تفجير إمكانيات لاعبي المريخ في المباريات المقبلة .
* المعسكر يسير بصورة طيبة رغماً من حوجة الفريق له في بداية الموسم .
* لعب المريخ مواجهة مع فريق الشمس درجة ثالثة إنتهت برباعية مريخية،حيث لُعبت المباراة من ثلاثة أشواط زمن الشوط نصف ساعة و جرب خلالها الجهاز الفني الكثير من اللاعبين .
* كثير من المحبين إنتقدوا التجربة و أن الفريق الخصم ضعيف ويلعب بالدرجة الثالثة ووو .
* الدوري المصري غير متوقف لذلك من الصعب إيجاد فريق بالدوري الممتاز ليلعب مباراة ودية مع المريخ ،كما أن الإعداد يبدأ تدريجياً علماً أن هذا أول معسكر للمريخ من ثلاث سنوات بسبب الرئيس المعزول .
* رؤية المشجع عادة تختلف عن رؤية المدير الفني، فالمشجع ينظر للنتيجة والمدير الفني له غرض خاص من المباريات الإعدادية حيث يسعى من خلال تلك المواجهات ل(تطبيق تكتيك معين، طريقة لعب، جملة فنية، تماسك الفريق،توليفة معينة .
* أخبار المعسكر بتقول السماني حالف على التالت .
* تمسكوا منو و تخلوا منو !
* توني نار الضلع .
* مساطب الريد كتل : كل سنة وأنتو طيبين









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




د. مزمل ابو القاسم

بوتفليقة السوداني.. والمستشار الوهمي

* قبل فترة قرأنا خبراً مريباً تحدث سفر حسن برقو (بصفته عضواً في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيساً للجنة المنتخبات الوطنية) إلى العاصمة التشادية إنجمينا لأداء واجب العزاء (ضمن الوفد الرئاسي بقيادة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح البرهان رئيس مجلس السيادة)!
* ورد في الخبر الذي أصدره المنسق الإعلامي للاتحاد أن برقو يعمل (مستشاراً) للفريق أول عبد الفتاح البرهان، وأنه سيحمل تعازي د. كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم للشعب التشادي!
* علمنا لاحقاً أن الخبر أثار حفيظة جهات عليا في الدولة، وأن البرهان نفى أن يكون قد عين برقو مستشاراً له، ووصف الخبر بالكاذب.
* نفيه طبيعي، إذ لا يعقل قطعاً أن يتم اختيار أمين دائرة وسط وغرب إفريقيا في حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول مستشاراً لرئيس مجلس السيادة في حكومة الثورة التي أقدمت على حل المؤتمر الوطني قبل شهور من الآن!
* قبل يومين تحدث قطب الهلال المعروف محمد عثمان كوراتي، وذكر أن برقو تحدث معه عن سيناريو محدد، يتم بموجبه الإبقاء على آدم سوداكال في رئاسة المريخ، وهشام السوباط في رئاسة الهلال، استعداداً لانتخابات تأتي به رئيساً لاتحاد الكرة في شهر أكتوبر المقبل، وأن السيناريو المذكور سيتم برعاية البرهان.
* لم يعهد في كوارتي ميلاً إلى الكذب.
* كما إن حسن برقو لم يجرؤ على نفي ما نسبه إليه كوارتي.
* بذلك تتكرر كبيرة سرقة لسان رئيس مجلس السيادة، في شأن رياضي!
* سيرتكب السيد حسن برقو خطأ فاحشاً إذا توهم حتى في أحلامه أنه يستطيع إعادة سيناريو الانتخابات سيئة السمعة التي أتت بع عضواً في الاتحاد عام 2017.
* استبدال أمانة الخراب التي أشرفت على الانتخابات سيئة السمعة بالفريق أول البرهان مستحيل، لأن رئيس مجلس السيادة ليس طرفاً في السيناريو الكذوب المنسوب إليه أولاً، ولأن برقو ليس مستشاراً للبرهان، ولأن الرياضيين لن يسمحوا بأي تدخل سياسي جديد في انتخابات الاتحاد، يزور أرادتهم، مثلما فعلت أمانة الخراب التي أتت بأفسد وأسوأ اتحاد في تاريخ الكرة السودانية، وأورثتها خراباً يصعب تداركه.
* لولا التدخل السافر لأمانة الشباب المقبورة، برشاويها المليارية، وسلطتها الغاشمة، واستخدامها الكريه لنفوذ جهاز الأمن، واستعانتها بحكومة المركز وولاة الولايات ووزارئهم في العهد البائد لما فازت مجموعة التخريب والنكسة بمقاعد اتحاد الكرة، ولما حقق برقو العلامة الكاملة في أفسد انتخابات في تاريخ الكرة السودانية.
* لن تعود العجلة إلى الوراء.
* لن يفلح برقو وشداد ومن شايعهما في تسييس النشاط الرياضي مجدداً.
* بل إننا نتوقع أن تتولى الانتخابات المقبلة كنس كل رموز العهد البائد، وإبعاد كل الفلول عن اتحاد الكرة.
* يقولون في المثل (أم جركم ما بتاكل خريفين)!
* بقاء شداد وبرقو وبقية أعضاء حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول في قيادة اتحاد الكرة في عهد حكومة الثورة مستحيل.
* لا توجد أمانة شباب كي تتولى رشوة ممثلي الاتحادات المحلية وإغراء ممثلي أندية الدرجة الممتازة بالمليارات والمعدات الرياضية بغرض حضهم على التصويت لمجموعة الإفلاس والنكسة.
* لن يتدخل الفريق البرهان لنصرة الفلول في الانتخابات المقبلة لاتحاد الكرة، وبالطبع لم ولن يفكر في تعيين حسن برقو مستشاراً له، مهما برع في التقرب منه، ومهما اجتهد في التسلل إلى القصر الجمهوري بذريعة إشراك رئيس مجلس السيادة في المساعي الرامية إلى إعادة تأهيل استادات السودان.
* ولى عهد التدخل السياسي في شئون الرياضة بسقوط الإنقاذ.
* عما قريب سيتم فتح ملف الانتخابات سيئة السمعة، لتتم محاكمة كل من تورطوا في إهدار المال العام على رشوة مندوبي الأندية والاتحادات المحلية وتسببوا في تجميد نشاط الكرة السودانية بأمر الفيفا.
* فوق هذا وذاك لم يقدم الاتحاد الحالي ما يشجع على إعادة انتخابه، بل سجل فشلاً تسير بذكره الركبان.
* الفساد الذي حدث في عهد الاتحاد الحالي غير مسبوق ولا ملحوق.
* أنفق شداد سنواته الأربع في صراعات وخلافات قبيحة، وسجلت له أضابير الإدارة المالية فساداً مخجلاً، تسربت بموجبه أموال الاتحاد إلى الزوجة والمحاسيب والحواريين، وتولى شداد تعيين عدد كبير من المتبطلين المحيطين به في وظائف ابتدعها لهم من العدم.
* على الصعيد الإداري فشل الاتحاد في تنظيم بطولة الدوري الممتاز بطريقة صحيحة أربع مرات متتالية، وتم إلغاء منافسة كأس السودان ثلاث مرات، وشهدت مسابقتي التأهيلي والوسيط فضائح يندي لها الجبين خجلاً.
* تعددت فضائح الرشوة والتواطؤ إلى درجة اتهام رئيس لجنة المسابقات (الفاتح باني) بالتواطؤ في إحدى مباريات الدوري الممتاز، سعياً للإبقاء على فريقه (هلال كادوقلي) ضمن أندية الممتاز.
* في عهد الفساد والفشل تعددت الصراعات بين أعضاء الاتحاد، ووصلت حد الاشتباك بالأيادي داخل مكاتب الاتحاد، وتولى شداد تغييب مجلسه عن كل القرارات المهمة، وتولى تعيين رؤساء البعثات وممثلي الاتحاد في الكاف والاتحاد العربي بنفسه، وشاعت السرقة إلى درجة التعدي على مراتب الأكاديمية وشاشاتها التلفزيونية ولم ينج حتى موتور المياه من السرقة، ورفض رئيس الاتحاد تحريك أي إجراءات قانونية في تلك السرقات.
* لم يلجأ إلى الشرطة لتمام علمه بأنه متهم في نزاهته، في قضايا فساد وصلت إلى نيابة محاربة الفساد.
* لن يسمح الرياضيون ببقاء شداد ورفاقه الفاشلين بقيادة برقو، الذي يحلم بتسنم مقعد رئاسة الاتحاد في الانتخابات المقبلة، وحلمه غير قابل للتحقيق.
آخر الحقائق
* يبلغ شداد من العمر ثمانية وثمانين عاماً ويرغب في الاستمرار في رئاسة الاتحاد حتى يصل سن الثانية والتسعين!
* يريد تكرار سيناريو بوتفليقة في السودان، ولكن هيهات!

* بلغ من الكبر عتياً ولم يمنعه سنه من الولوغ في المال العام!
* تورط في كل المخالفات المالية التي حدثت في اتحاد الكرة، وبلغت به الصفاقة درجة إهداء دولارات الاتحاد إلى زوجته وتمكينها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات.
* صفقة المعدات الرياضية المشبوهة.. صفقة سيارات الكرين.. صفقة كاميرات المراقبة.. فضيحة عقود ترحيل أندية الدرجة الممتازة.. تعيين السائق الشخصي مديراً إدارياً للمنتخبات الوطنية وإصدار عشرات الشيكات باسمه.
* كان شداد بطلاً لكل تلك الفضائح في دورة سوء الخاتمة.
* بلغت به الجرأة درجة تسديد فواتير هاتفه الشخصي وشراء بطارية لسيارته من أموال الاتحاد.
* ذلك بخلاف اصطحابه لزوجته في عدد من الرحلات التي تخص الاتحاد.
* أما برقو فيكفي أنه تسلم مائة ألف دولار من رئاسة الجمهورية وأنفقها على هواه من دون أن يوردها في خزينة اتحاد الكرة.
* قبل ذلك تسلم برقو سبعة آلاف وخمسمائة يورو دعماً من وزارة الشباب والرياضة للمنتخب الوطني ولم يوردها في خزينة الاتحاد.
* يعلم برقو أن الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة لن تقبل ببقاء الدكتاتور العجوز في رئاسة اتحاد الكرة.
* يعلم تلك الحقيقة ويرغب في خلافة شداد، وذلك لن يحدث أبداً.
* حديثه عن دعمه لاستمرار شداد مجرد تكتيك مرحلي.
* طموحه الأرعن لن يتحول إلى واقع أبداً.
* مرة أخرى أقدمت لجنة المسابقات المنحازة على التلاعب ببرمجة المباريات المؤجلة في الدوري.
* حولت مباراة القمة إلى إستاد الهلال، وفرضت على المريخ أن يواجه حي الوادي بعد 48 ساعة من موعد مباراته مع الهلال.

* لو كان للمريخ مجلس يحترم نفسه وناديه لما قبل تلك البرمجة المشبوهة.
* إلى متى يجتهد الفاتح باني في تقديم برنامج ما يطلبه الهلال؟
* أقدم على تعديل البرمجة استجابةً لرغبة الهلال المرعوب من اللعب في إستاد الخرطوم.
* لن يحرك سوداكال ساكناً ولن يحتج على تلاعب باني بالبرمجة، لأنه راغب في استرضاء الاتحاد حرصاً منه على مقعده الزائل.
* مطلوب من اللجنة المكلفة بإدارة النادي رفض التعديل المريب، حتى ولو أدى الأمر إلى سحب الفريق من مباراتيه المؤجلتين.
* آخر خبر: كفاية استخفاف بالمريخ وكفاية انحياز للهلال يا الفاتح باني!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهم مباريات الاسبوع المتبقية من الثلاثاء الى الخميس  

الثلاثاء | 11/ 05 2021

مانشستر يونايتدلستر سيتي 


الأربعاء | 12/05/2021

إنتر ميلانروما

تشيلسيارسنال


الخميس | 13/ 05 / 2021

مانشستر يونايتدليفربول 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* السلطات الصحية ترفض اقامة جمعية المريخ
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ رفضت السلطات  الصحية طلب نادي المريخ باقامة جمعية النظام الاساسي الثاني والعشرين من  الشهر الجاري وكان نادي المريخ قد طالب بعقد جمعية النظام الاساسي وذلك بعد  الاتصالات المكثفة بين نادي المريخ ومسئولي لجنة الحوكمة وكشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان سوداكال كان قد وجه خطابين احدهما للجهات الامنية  والآخر للجهات الصحية ولكن وزارة الصحة ممثلة في لجنة الطواريء حذرت من  التجمعات الجماهيرية في الوقت الراهن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انباء تتحدث تمديد عمر مجلس سوداكال لاربعة اشهر
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان الاتحاد السوداني اتجه للتمديد لمجلس سوداكال لاربعة  اشهر للاشراف على اجزة النظام الاساسي والانتخابات وحسب متابعات الصحيفة  فان سوداكال بات الشرعي الشرعي للمريخ مع مجموعته الحالية الى حين انعقاد  جمعية عمومية تختار مجلس ادارة جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كاس تهدد بابعاد السودان من المشاركات القارية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ منحت كاس  الاتحاد السوداني مهلة اسبوع لدفع 35 الف دولار لنادي المريخ وفي حالة عدم  سداد المبلغ سيتم عليه تطبيق الابعاد من المسابقات القارية وتعود تفاصيل  القضية الى ان دفع بشكوى ضد الاتحاد لكاس  والتي كسبها النادي ضد الاتحاد  في دوري 2017-2018.وبحسب المصادر فإن محكمة كأس تلقت خطاب من المريخ يفيد  فيه المحكمه بانه لم يتسلم مبالغ من اتحاد الكرة كما ورد في حيثيات الحكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة نجوم الكورة الاكترونية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 11/5/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

المريخ يكثف تحضيراته بالقاهرة للقمة
جهاد جريشة : الجمهور السوداني راقي والأتحاد يكشف عن ولايات الوسيط
مهاجم المريخ ينضم لمعسكر الفريق بالقاهرة
المريخ يكثف من تحضيراته البدنية في معسكره الأعدادي بالقاهرة 
الأمل عطبرة يدشن اعداده للممتاز
كرنقو يثمن من معسكر الحدود ويراهن على روح الفريق الواحد
ختام رائع لدورة المرحوم الطيب بالجريف شرق .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الثلاثاء ظ،ظ، مايو ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#المريخ يواصل تدريباته والغموض يكتنف مصير الصيني.
#ارتداد شيكات يصدم أسر نجوم تسجيلات الهلال.
#لجنة التعبئة المريخية تقيم افطارها السنوي بحوش استاد المريخ.
#ملامح تشكيلة المريخ تتضح... والفريق يستأنف إعداده ويتاهب  لثالث تجاربه الاعدادية.
#المريخ يدفع بطلب للاتحاد بخصوص التسجيلات... وإصابة الصيني اللغز المحير.
#تحديد موعد مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام ليبيا. 
#النجمة ارجوان عصام : رفضت الانتقال للمريخ والهلال وتمسكت بالتحدي.
#هلال الابيض يوالي إعداده للنصف الثاني من الممتاز.
#رسميا مانشستر يونايتد يجدد عقد كافاني.
#لماذا مدد نيمار تعاقده مع باريس؟ والاتحاد الإيطالي يهدد بطرد يوفنتوس من الكالتشيو. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... السكرتير الشخصي!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساسي ينقذ الزمالك أمام الأهلي في القمة 122
القاهرة – محمد السويفي




فرض  التعادل (1-1) كلمته على مواجهة القمة بين الأهلي وضيفه الزمالك مساء  امس الإثنين في ستاد القاهرة ضمن منافسات الجولة 21 للدوري المصري.


تقدم  للأهلي صلاح محسن في الدقيقة 72 وتعادل التونسي فرجاني ساسي للزمالك في  الدقيقة 79 بعد مباراة متكافئة وبعيدة عن المستوى المتوقع لقمة الدوري  المصري.

رفع الأهلي رصيده بقيادة مدربه بيتسو موسيماني إلى 41 نقطة  في المركز الثاني خلف الزمالك صاحب الصدارة بقيادة مدربه باتريس كارتيرون  الذي رفع رصيده إلى 45 نقطة.

ويتبقى للأهلي لقاءين مؤجلين أمام أسوان والمقاصة.

بدأ اللقاء سريعا بين الفريقين بمحاولة من شيكابالا مرت بجوار القائم، ورد محمد شريف بتسديدة جاءت بعيدة عن مرمى الزمالك.

وأخطأ رامي ربيعة مدافع الأهلي في التمرير، في فرصة كانت سانحة أمام المغربي أشرف بن شرقي نجم الزمالك، لم يستغلها الأخير.

وأوقف الونش انطلاقة حسين الشحات في منطقة الجزاء، بينما اعتمد الزمالك على الضغط العالي على دفاع الأهلي.

ولعب الفريق الأحمر تمريرات طولية في عمق دفاع الزمالك في رهان على تحركات محمد شريف.

لاحقا وجه فرجاني ساسي تسديدة أبعدها الدفاع الأهلاوي، بينما حاول طارق حامد مباغتة الشناوي بتسديدة تحولت إلى ركنية.

وأنقذ  محمد الشناوي أخطر محاولات الزمالك بتسديدة خطيرة من قائد الأبيض  شيكابالا، أبعدها حارس الأهلي باقتدار، ثم أنقذ متابعة لأشرف بن شرقي.



نال فرجاني ساسي البطاقة الصفراء بعد تدخل عنيف ضد السولية، وحاول بن شرقي مراوغة رائعة لبانون لكن الحكم احتسبها خطأ ضد ابن شرقي.

وأضاع حسين الشحات فرصة خطيرة بتسديدة بجوار القائم بعد انطلاقة من محمد شريف.

وضاعت  فرصة خطيرة من الأهلي بعد تمريرة من أفشة لشريف الذي سدد فوق العارضة،  وتحولت اللعبة إلى ركنية بعد تدخل دفاع الزمالك الذي أبعد تسديدة أهلاوية  ماكرة كما تصدى عواد لتسديدة أفشة.

نال أيمن أشرف البطاقة الصفراء  بعد عرقلته شيكابالا، وأرسل الزمالك عرضية سريعة أبعدها الشناوي وانطلق  شيكابالا لكن بلا خطورة، ليخرج الشوط الأول دون أهداف.



بدأ الزمالك الشوط الثاني بمحاولة سريعة من شيكابالا لزيزو المنطلق لكنه أرسل عرضية أبعدها ربيعة.

وأمسك عواد بعرضية سريعة حولها شريف، ثم أرسل شيكابالا كرة طولية أمسكها الشناوي بسهولة.

وسدد زيزو بقوة ولكن الشناوي أنقذ الكرة، قبل أن تضيع فرصة من محمود علاء، تلتها فرصة لم يستغلها أوباما.

ورد الأهلي بعرضية لم يستغلها السولية، ثم ضاعت كرة عرضية سريعة من زيزو أهدرها بن شرقي بغرابة بعيدا عن المرمى.

ودفع  الأهلي بالمهاجم صلاح محسن على حساب حسين الشحات في الدقيقة 64. وأضاع  صلاح فرصة للتسجيل بعد تمهيد رائع من السولية إذ سدد فوق العارضة.

وأضاع شريف انفرادا بعد تمريرة رائعة من أفشة لكن عواد أنقذ الفرصة وحولها إلى ركنية.

ودفع الزمالك بالثنائي حميد أحداد وحازم إمام على حساب المثلوثي وشيكابالا في الدقيقة 70.



وأضاع حازم إمام محاولة قريبة من الجانب الأيمن.

وسجل  الأهلي هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 72 بعد كرة طولية نجح صلاح محسن في  استغلالها وتحويلها داخل المرمى بعد مراوغة الحارس عواد من انفراد.

وحاول الزمالك الرد سريعا بتسديدة من حازم إمام ثم أخرى لأشرف بن شرقي.

ودفع  الأهلي بالثنائي مروان محسن ووليد سليمان لتنشيط الهجوم على حساب محمد  شريف وطاهر محمد طاهر كما أشرك الزمالك الثنائي محمد عبد الشافي وإسلام  جابر على حساب أبو الفتوح وأوباما.

وفي الدقيقة 80 سجل فرجاني ساسي  هدف التعادل للزمالك من تسديدة رائعة مفاجئة من لمسة واحدة، سكنت شباك  الشناوي الذي اكتفى بمشاهدتها داخل الشباك.

ونال محمود علاء بطاقة صفراء للخشونة ضد أفشة، ثم وجه إسلام جابر تسديدة في يد الشناوي.

لاحقا حاول الأهلي العودة للاستحواذ، مع تمريرة طولية لم يستغلها وليد سليمان، وأضاع الفريق الأحمر، فرصة خطيرة بتدخل من عبد الشافي.

وأشرك الزمالك لاعبه مروان حمدي على حساب زيزو في اللحظات الأخيرة.

استمرت  محاولات الأهلي في الوقت بدل الضائع ووجه ديانج تسديدة بعيدة عن المرمى،  قبل أن يطلق الحكم أمين عمر صافرة النهاية بتعادل الفريقين 1-1.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر تكشف عن زيارة الحضرى لمعسكر المريخ .....




 قام حارس المنتخب المصرى والمريخ السابق الأسطورة عصام الحضرى، أحد أفضل حراس المرمى تعميرًا فى الملاعب فى العالم، بزيارة لمعسكر المريخ الحالى بمدينة القاهرة حيث قدم تهانى الشهر الكريم للجميع والتقى بالجهاز الفنى واللاعبين وإدارة النادى.   وطلب الحضرى من اللاعبين أن يقدموا كل ماعندهم فى الموسم الحالى وأن يحتفظوا للنادى باللقب الرابع على التؤالى.   وانفرد الحضرى باللاعب بكرى المدينة وطالبه بأن يقدم كل ما عنده فى الفترة القادمة للفريق خاصة أنه من اللاعبين المخضرمين، وأيضًا التقى بالحراس الثلاثة منجد النيل وأحمد عبد العظيم ومحمد المصطفى وطالبهم بالمزيد من الاجتهاد وقال لهم بحسب صحيفة الجماهير، إن حراسة المرمى من المراكز التى تتطلب الكثير من التركيز فى المباريات والحارس الجيد هو نصف الفريق لذلك عليكم التدريبات القوية اليومية وأيضًا المحافظة على لياقتكم البدنية والذهنية. 


الخرطوم: (كوش نيوز)







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب الدوري الفرنسي وصراع الهدافين 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الايطالي  وصراع الهدافين 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الاسباني  وصراع الهدافين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق” ينفرد .. حرمان الهلال من التعاقدات لثلاث فترات بسبب الثنائي.




تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” بأن قرار الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فيفا” بحرمان نادي الهلال من التعاقدات لثلاث فترات تسجيلات متتالية والذي صدر العام الماضي بتاريخ “21” أبريل “2020م” على خلفية شكوى الثنائي “شهاب بن فرج” و”محمد بلعويدات” دخل حيز التنفيذ مؤخراً بعد أن انتهت المهلة التي منحت لنادي الهلال لسداد مستحقات اللاعبين والتي تبلغ “162” ألف دولار بواقع “92” ألف دولار لصالح المدافع التونسي و”70â€³ ألف دولار لصالح المهاجم الجزائري.

وكان الهلال بحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق” خسر الاستئناف الذي تقدم به في قضية الثنائي لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية “كاس” والتي أصدرت بتاريخ “17” مارس “2021م” حكمها في قضية “بن فرج” برفض إستئناف نادي الهلال وتأييد الحكم الصادر من “فيفا” مع إلزام نادي الهلال بدفع أتعاب المحاماة للاعب التونسي.

وبتاريخ “23” مارس “2021م” رفضت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية “كاس” إستئناف الهلال في قضية “بلعويدات” وأيدت قرار”فيفا” مع إلزام الهلال بدفع أتعاب المحاماة لصالح اللاعب الجزائري.

وكان “فيفا” قد أمهل الهلال “45” يوماً لسداد مستحقات الثنائي وحال عدم السداد يعاقب بالحرمان من التعاقدات لثلاث فترات تسجيلات متتالية على أن ترفع العقوبة تلقائياً متى ما سداد مستحقات اللاعبين.. وانتهت المهلة مؤخراً دون أن يفي الهلال بسداد مستحقات اللاعبين لتدخل العقوبة حيز التنفيذ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف التفاصيل .. الإتحاد يمدد الموسم.


 






تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يتجه لتمديد  الموسم الكروي الحالي في ظل الصعوبات التي تواجه مسألة إكماله في التاريخ  المحدد مسبقاً وهو “30  يوليو”.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “#سبورتاق” فإن رئيس إتحاد الكرة “د. كمال شداد” بدأ  خطوة فعلية تجاه تمديد الموسم بتقديم مذكرة للأمين العام للإتحاد د. حسن  ابوجبل لطرح مقترح تمديد الموسم لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة لأخذ رأيهم والاتفاق  على موعد جديد لنهاية الموسم ما بين “15_30 أغسطس ” ومن ثم إتخاذ قرار  بالتمرير.


وبحسب مصادر “سبورتاق”، فإن الإتجاه السائد وسط أغلب أعضاء الإتحاد هو قبول مقترح التمديد.


على صعيد متصل، سيبحث إتحاد الكرة الخيارات المتاحة لتسمية الأندية التي  ستمثل السودان في النسخة المقبلة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية في  ظل استحالة استكمال الدوري قبل الموعد الذي حدده “كاف” لتسمية ممثلي  السودان.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” ينفرد بها .. “الهلال” يختبر تشكيلة القمة أمام “الإتصالات”.


يؤدي فريق الكرة الأول بنادي الهلال في العاشرة من مساء اليوم مباراته  الودية الثالثة والأخيرة بمعسكره المقام بمدينة “6” أكتوبر بالعاصمة  المصرية القاهرة وذلك بمواجهة فريق “المصرية للإتصالات” ، الذي ضمن التأهل  إلى الدرجة الثانية حيث يتصدر مجموعته بدوري الدرجة الثالثة المصري بفارق  كبير عن أقرب منافسيه مع تبقى خمس جولات على إسدال الستار على دوري الدرجة  الثالثة.

وبحسب مصادر “#سبورتاق”، فإن البرتغالي “ريكاردو فورموسينيو” يخطط لخوض  مباراة اليوم بالتوليفة التي يسعى للدفع بها في مباراة القمة أمام المريخ  المقررة يوم “23” مايو الحالي على ملعب “الجوهرة الزرقاء”.
وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، ينتظر أن تتكون التشكيلة من : “أبو عشرين” في  حراسة المرمى والرباعي “السمؤال ميرغني، الطيب عبدالرازق، ارنق وفارس” في  الخط الخلفي على أن يلعب في الوسط الثلاثي “نصر الدين الشغيل، بوغبا ونزار  حامد” فيما يشارك الثلاثي “عيد مقدم، أباذر ميسي ومحمد عبدالرحمن” في  المقدمة الهجومية.



*

----------

